# Optima Batteries



## Jayson_109 (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone else out there using Optima Batteries??


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*battery*

not me i heard to many bad thing's about their warranty practices . i got a o'reileys super start extreme gel filled battery ,better warranty and a lot cheaper .


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

All my trucks have them! Best battery maid!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

wild bill;753307 said:


> not me i heard to many bad thing's about their warranty practices . i got a o'reileys super start extreme gel filled battery ,better warranty and a lot cheaper .


same here. i have heard way to many horror stories about optima batteries to even think of using them. and you can not buy them from any of the better auto supply places here either, because the warranty practices suck. 
the off-road shops will not even sell them, because they had so many come back bad and were told they were not in warranty when the battery's were less than 6 months old.
i use NAPA gold legend batteries in everything


----------



## Jayson_109 (Jan 27, 2009)

well... interesting stories about the warranty. I find it odd that they have 2 year and a 7 year replacement on 2 different batteries.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont know about the warranty issues for them, as I have never had any problems with
any of the Red top's. 

They are the only battery we found to last in our race cars.
The G-forces generated in an oval car car causes normal batteries to go
bad rather quickly. Most wont last a season.

The Optima batteries have been in our race cars and trucks for over 4 years 
and going strong...
I have to say it was the best investment we made.....


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I have had the same a yellow top Optima in a 77 bronco since 1999 that sits for a year at a time and it always starts right up. After having stock Motorcraft batteries in 2 2000 f350 powerstrokes last 7 years I replace with Motorcraft. Never any trouble even when plowing. Scott


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Used the red tops without any problems, but they are expensive...


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

bought one a 3 years back because one of my trucks would almost die out if you plowing to long with it.. well it didnt help at all, needed to built up alternator to fix problem. so imo they are a little bit of a waste of money.. but i will add they are in no way a bad battery just not worth the the extra dallors..


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

CAG80;757480 said:


> bought one a 3 years back because one of my trucks would almost die out if you plowing to long with it.. well it didnt help at all, needed to built up alternator to fix problem. so imo they are a little bit of a waste of money.. but i will add they are in no way a bad battery just not worth the the extra dallors..


I thought about them. But they seemed pricey and useless for me since I have the diesel and not many Strobes and such. So when I replace my batteries over summer probably. I am just going to hit Autozone. They keep your warranty info and never an issue returning anything. So if I burn out there batteries in 4 years on 5 year warranty battaries. I get prorated and some money off a new ones. Hey I am happy they did they there job. And I think if one goes bad under 2 years they just replace it for you.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Can someone explain why optima are so much better. I looked at their site but I don't speak tecnical terms. So hopefully someone can explain the differences in laymans terms


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*battery's*

i think the biggest thing about theirs and other's made like there's is that they are gel filled ,and that helps them with stand vibration a lot better .


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the optima gel cell batteries are real big with the off road rock crawler crowds. this way when you roll the truck over, the battery acid does not pour out of the battery.but for on road use, they are pretty much a waste of money


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I replaced both of my stock batteries 3 years ago with yellow tops. Yes the cost alot of money but they have not failed me yet. I have a plow and a downeaster spreader along with 6 strobe heads and a led light bar. Never had a problem running all of them at once, when I had the factory battery it was a problem.IMOP they are worth the money, would I buy them again, yes in a heartbeat.


Regards Mike


----------



## kj330 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the Napa Brand Blue top gel in my 200 F 250 v10 as my #2 battery. it powers my 8.5 Xtreme V, 6 hide away strobe lights, clearance lights,sander, dump insert,and 4 back up lights no problem.his is a deep cycle battery and is ran in parrallel to my regular interstate battery.This battery was 80.00 cheaper at my cost. its the same as the deep cycle Optima


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

tjctransport;757856 said:


> the optima gel cell batteries are real big with the off road rock crawler crowds. this way when you roll the truck over, the battery acid does not pour out of the battery.but for on road use, they are pretty much a waste of money


There are better gel's out there besides Opty's. Opty's suck since they were bought out.

My Diehards have been working and last longer for me, not to mention the Platinum edition is the AGM style.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just picked up 2 redtops for my truck. I was reading the pamphlet that came with the battery, it says that redtops are not suited for vehicles that have "heavy accessory loads". I would Imagine that my plow, auxiliary lighting and 900W stereo would fall into that category. I guess i'll be returning these in trade for yellowtops.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Gix1k4;763035 said:


> I just picked up 2 redtops for my truck. I was reading the pamphlet that came with the battery, it says that redtops are not suited for vehicles that have "heavy accessory loads". I would Imagine that my plow, auxiliary lighting and 900W stereo would fall into that category. I guess i'll be returning these in trade for yellowtops.


Nah you dont have to Diesel have no injection system so they dont draw tons of amps like the gassers


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

My fear is toasting that much $$$ worth of batteries


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Done! Did the exchange for the yellowtops and installed them this afternoon. If the 1st start is any indication, I think I'm gonna like these. Cranked over really fast and there was minimal diming of the lights, or slowing of the heater fan with everything running and swinging the blade from side to side.

For the price of 'em, they better do the job...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

kj330;759503 said:


> I have the Napa Brand Blue top gel in my 200 F 250 v10 as my #2 battery. it powers my 8.5 Xtreme V, 6 hide away strobe lights, clearance lights,sander, dump insert,and 4 back up lights no problem.his is a deep cycle battery and is ran in parrallel to my regular interstate battery.This battery was 80.00 cheaper at my cost. its the same as the deep cycle Optima


How exactly do you have that hooked up?


----------

